# How Do Monthly Payments Work for RV Parks?



## ouRVentures (Dec 19, 2017)

My mom and I are thinking about RVing in the future (with an RV already in mind) and we'd like some information on how the monthly payments work for the parks. We know the parks require a deposit to hold the space at least 2 months in advance, but what if we don't know what the park looks like or have even been there? Can we just reserve a site for a week with the option of a monthly stay if we like it. Do parks work that way? 

That would be more sensible than reserving months ahead. We'd definitely use Passport America and Sam's Club for the discounts. Does anyone have any idea on this? It would also be less costly that way, especially for first timers. 

Thanks and I hope someone can help give us insight! Happy RVing!


----------

